# Wii Component Video Cables



## sga2

My son's Wii is connected to our home theater system (Panasonic PT-AE4000U projector via Onkyo TX-NR3007 AVR) with the standard composite video cable. Will has a component video cable accessory which I can get for about $15 with shipping online. I was wondering whether the difference in picture quality is worth getting this for him for Christmas. Anyone upgraded to component video care to share your thoughts?

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, Component made a big difference, Particularly because it allows you to use the widescreen mode and progressive scan output. That alone makes for a much better picture.


----------



## Moonfly

Correct me if I am mistaken, but up scaling through the Onkyo should be better if you connect the Wii via component too. I cant quite remember now, but I am not sure up scaling works anyway for the standard cable connection. If this is right, this will be a further boost to the picture on top of the points Tony makes, just ensure your Onkyo is set to up scale.


----------



## sga2

Thanks! I'll part with 15 bucks and report after Christmas.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sm31

There is also a "Wii HD Pro Component to HDMI" plug currently going for around $4 on Amazon. Reviews indicate there is further enhancement to picture quality. But I don't understand how this would be without some sort of upscaling. Is this possible or is it the placebo effect?

I think the price used to be much higher, so for $4 I may just get it anyway and see what happens... but for now I'm skeptical.

edit: maybe HDMI carries the signal more efficiently over longer distances, and that's why people are seeing improvement?


----------



## tonyvdb

sm31 said:


> There is also a "Wii HD Pro Component to HDMI" plug currently going for around $4 on Amazon. Reviews indicate there is further enhancement to picture quality. But I don't understand how this would be without some sort of upscaling. Is this possible or is it the placebo effect?
> 
> I think the price used to be much higher, so for $4 I may just get it anyway and see what happens... but for now I'm skeptical.
> 
> edit: maybe HDMI carries the signal more efficiently over longer distances, and that's why people are seeing improvement?


The output of the Wii is analog so I dont see how it could go from component to HDMI without some sort of conversion in the $4 adapter. Highly doubt that its "better"


----------



## sga2

Well, we got the component video cables and the picture is much improved. Not high def, but better. 

sga2


----------

